# Lorelei the Ladybug



## emilyrayne (Jun 16, 2008)

Ever since my friend got me to help her with her Baby Shower I've been on a Lady Bug kick. Her theme had ladybugs on them, and so did the bedding set, mobile, lamps, and wall decor. She keeps telling me she's not crafty and wants to do all of these things for her kids rooms, so of course now I've got it in my head that I could make some things for her. I'm a crochet type girl, so the first thing I think of is a crocheted ladybug, and here we are! 

What do you think?? There are more pictures on my webpage, SunflowerMallory.blogspot.com


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Very cute---those would make great pincushions too.


----------



## emilyrayne (Jun 16, 2008)

I was actually thinking that if I could get them small enough, to make a sort of baby mobile. But, I'm always looking for something to do.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

I like the mobile idea. How about some to go on the stroller too?


----------



## emilyrayne (Jun 16, 2008)

How do you mean? Like rings?


----------



## Jeremiah29:11 (May 3, 2012)

Soooo cute!!! Good work!!


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

I have some stroller hook type things. I'll get them to you...


----------



## emilyrayne (Jun 16, 2008)

Great, thanks


----------

